# How to find a sawmill near you?



## Tree Bones

I wanted to make an announcement about a sawmill locator service where homeowners can find sawmills and sawmills can post their information to be seen by customers. I have only had it up for a short time and have had a good response from both customers and advertisers. After personally speaking with several clients and Sawyers about the connections they have made I am convinced this is an idea that has shown success. It is free and lists state by state to make it easy to use. If you are looking for a Sawyer or would like to have your business included please visit The Sawmill Finder at portablesawmill.infohttp://westcoastlands.net/FindASawer.html


----------

